

CouchDB + Django - yaj
http://lethain.com/entry/2008/aug/18/an-introduction-to-using-couchdb-with-django/

======
mdasen
CouchDB is one of the most interesting projects right now (in my opinion).
Right now, it simply doesn't offer a huge number of advantages for my work
(web development), but I'm hoping that it will in the future.

Specifically, I think that it has the potential for really good asynchronous
replication and sharding. Those two things are just a pain right now -
especially sharding. But it isn't hard to imagine CouchDB altered slightly so
that you could have a cluster of shards that asynchronously fed a view.

